# Can we flash the latest Gapps now? (For Gtalk + video chat)



## greenless (Oct 30, 2011)

Now that we have CWR, can we flash the latest Gapps?

It's very annoying that Gtalk doesn't support video chat on the Strat. Would be very nice to fix this.


----------



## ddgarcia05 (Jul 16, 2011)

I tried flashing an update zip last night off XDA but it didn't work. There are several others zips I want to try along with using the root explorer route too. But I'll wait until I get home where I can fix any errors.


----------



## greenless (Oct 30, 2011)

I couldn't get any update.zips to work, either... BUT, I did get the new Gtalk to work using these files and Root Explorer thanks to these threads:

Files: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1233682
Direct download: http://www.multiupload.com/ZIC4YI1F3Y

Root Explorer walk-through: http://forum.xda-dev...1&postcount=183

***EDIT***

Well, this method INSTALLS the new Gtalk, but it doesn't actually work. I get FC's every time I try to place a video call, and when somebody tries to video call me, it FC's without even ringing.

Video calling with G+ Hangouts works just fine, though.


----------



## Dalladubb (Oct 6, 2011)

That's pretty funny, simple VOIP FC's but the more extensive video chat works. Considering we're on a stock ROM where who know what is needlessly modified I didn't think this was going to work. Also, the recovery is at 90% right now. KC is gonna rebuild from source with the proper modifications for our phone and release an update, that is, when he gets some time to do this.


----------



## greenless (Oct 30, 2011)

Just to be clear, though - the video chatting is working in Google+. I get FC's for video chatting in Gtalk.


----------



## Dalladubb (Oct 6, 2011)

But still, one is a simple VOIP and the other is a much more complex video chat. Either way, I'm thinking this is a Samsung gapps issue to be honest. I know they get free reign to modify that stuff as the please.


----------

